# 921 on Ebay



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like some idiot tried placing pre orders for a 921 on Ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3001629943&category=32845

Note that this looser notes... "This is a pre sale. Item will be shipped as soon as it becomes available. Market retail price is $2499.00"

Yeah $2500 for one, sure...

And look at the remote. Its a UHF remote but its NOT a 921 remote.

Geesh!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I think I saw one identical to this a couple of months ago. This guy is even linking Claude's pics off Dishretailer.com.

Funny thing is people will probably bid something like that up to 2500.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I recently saw a DP on E-Bay that was described as 6 months old!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like he pulled it...


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Or did eBay pull it?
Knowing that it was bogus.
I'd like to think that eBay was monitoring....
..and shut him down!
:shrug:


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Darn, I was thinking of preordering from this guy instead of DD as he did not mention a $50.00 backing out fee. :rolling:


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big D _
> *Darn, I was thinking of preordering from this guy instead of DD as he did not mention a $50.00 backing out fee. :rolling: *


I hate pre-orders. You sometimes pay hundreds of dollars more to get it a few days/weeks early. Anyone remember the Xbox preorders?

And what about those who preordered a HDVR2 from CC then had to wait a whole month after some online retailers like valueelectronics.com had it?

Preorder if you like, but I'll wait until I can walk in a store or buy it online from a retailer who has it in stock.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

He would not have been allowed to post such a bogus ad, I figured he got into trouble for it.


----------

